# So much for my S. Irritan!



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm gettin a Vinny Rhom!







Hope this guy is cooler!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck! Hope you enjoy him, dude.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks bro! I am just doing some research now!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Cool, you'll have to get him bigger tanks down the road so you can use the smaller ones for new fish









What size tank you putting him in and how big is he?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i have both and i'd have to say the vinny looks better. they are about the same IME when it comes down to activeness and skittishness


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I am puttin' him in a 32 for now and he is about 3"!

How fast do they guys go!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my 3" peru rhom from george is one of the meanest fish i ever owned


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Dude you know what's up, because apparently I'm getting 1 week after Christmas.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Haha, awsome, and I'm not gettin' a peru one, I'm gettn' a venuzela! I hope they are the same aggressiveness!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

they grow very slowly...about 1-2inches per year depending on the fishes diet

sooner or later you will have to upgrade tanks, but I am sure you already knew that.

congrats on your new rhom


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

If I can get 2 of them for $60!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hey, why shouldnt we buy from shark aquarium?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I call him and am like "Hey, do you have any Vinny Rhoms?" he goes "Where did you get this number?" and I'm like "A forum!" he goes "WHAT FORUM!?!?!" and I go "A member sent it to me on Pirhana - Fury" and he goes "DON"T YOU READ!! (Yelling)" and I go, "yes, why?" he goes "MY WHOLE STOCK LIST IS UP ON THERE (still yelling) and I'm like "O, I'm sorry but it wasn't updated and I wanted to order tonight" and he goes "Ya, well next time learn to read!" and I'm like "Ook??" and he goes "Anything else" and I'm like "no way!!!!!!"

...jackass!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Atleast pedro ALWAYS listens to me and tries to help me out soo much! They don't know, but it is really, really appreciated!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

BTW, we are getting off topic!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dosent sound very good... although they say no phone orders... but they shouldnt be giving out their number if they dont want people calling them.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Exactly! I didn't know no phone order and I'm sorry for calling! Either way, if they are in a buisness, don't act rude!!!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Why must you use exclamation points after every sentence? It is extremely annoying. I also find it very hard to believe that George or anyone that works for him would ever talk to anyone that way on the phone.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hmm, yes, I just like to get mad at people for no aparent reason. Ya, I also didn't think anyone would either, but I would not go to all this trouble over something I wasn't truley tweeked over!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> dosent sound very good... although they say no phone orders... but they shouldnt be giving out their number if they dont want people calling them.


hey man, George is solid to order fish from, I have atleast twice and never had any problems.

All you have to do is email [email protected]
He always answers me,anyways it says not to call the store and the reasons why in his forum.

Everybody is gonna have dealers they prefer,Iv ordered from Ash and George,I prefer both.

I wish I could find someone to split some shipping with George right now


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hmm, i called George before on the phone. He was very nice. You may have mistaken his "yelling" because the store itself makes a lot of noise due to the filtration systems.

At first i thought he was yelling a little but after a minute of talking i realize the background noise is outrageous and the fact that he was helping me out took me to the conclusion that he was not yelling just talking loud. You may have also caught him in a bad mood or doing osme busy work.

His fish speaks for his rep! Fabulous fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I am not here to start a revolution, yet merley state how I feel. Someone asked why I have that, so I explained. I'm not here to argue with 100 people over who is better.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

oh back to the subject, do not get all hype up for a piranha. High hopes for these fish on agression can only lead to dissapointment!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I try not to, but when it is your last fish and you really want to make it the good one, it is rather difficult to not be jumpy.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont know how many times i told myself "this is my last fish. Better make it a good one" which then gave me high hopes when i fish arrived at my house but it wasnt the case.

So certianly that wasnt gonna be my last fish. Still not but im pretty contempt with the one i have right now. Its a Ven Rhom if your intrested.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Haha, no, my mom has strictly stated "This IS your last fish!!!"

So, ya, haha, it is my last fish!!

Good, I think I'm gonna get a Vinny Rhom!

Well, I was looking at Branti! They are like GOLD!









What would be better? A vinny or Branti?

O ya, what piranha is this?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Bought a brandti from pedro. Sold it a few days after.............

I'll stick with my rhom.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

BTW, how fast do each of those grow and would they be alright in a 55 gallon divided for a while?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Why did you sell it?!?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

kove32 said:


> Haha, no, my mom has strictly stated "This IS your last fish!!!"
> 
> So, ya, haha, it is my last fish!!
> 
> ...


Dude! Cant the message of every fish has its own personality? Some are agressive and some are docile. That rhom your "want" has been with the owner for 2-3years. He said the first 12months he was a wussy. But after that he got more bolder. Even if you manage to get the exact looking fish from the same location does no garentee it will act like the fish you posted.

Stop hyping yourself up because its only gonna dissapoint you!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I understand, I am wondering what is the difference?
So your telling me there is no difference between a RBP and a Branti? 
No, that is not true, there are some differences and I'm asking what they are! I'm curious and I'm sorry!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I am just looking for personal opinion! I really like the Branti looks, its gold is AMAZING. Though, I like everything I hear about the Vinny, though it looks really like a RBP..

So anyone have opinions?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

kove32 said:


> I understand, I am wondering what is the difference?
> So your telling me there is no difference between a RBP and a Branti?
> No, that is not true, there are some differences and I'm asking what they are! I'm curious and I'm sorry!
> [snapback]808975[/snapback]​





kove32 said:


> I am just looking for personal opinion! I really like the Branti looks, its gold is AMAZING. Though, I like everything I hear about the Vinny, though it looks really like a RBP..
> 
> So anyone have opinions?
> [snapback]809011[/snapback]​


Where do you get RBP from? We are still talking about a Ven rhom and a Brandti. The only difference between a Rhom and a Brandti is physical difference IE: Color, body shape, eye color, fins. Personality wise they are all different and same at the same time. Most are shy and skittish while some are more outgoing.

Some Brandti's are not as gold as the ones you see in the picture. Sometimes to see the gold you must have direct sunlight or correct angling to see the gold. With serras, its best to get a fish you like. Not what you hear about them. Espically when this is your last fish.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ignore the idiots that are quick to jump down your throat, they have a disease known as Noassisuss..symptoms are being an online prick...cures are getting laid and a good bitch slap snaps them out of it..

now to what your asking..i've never owned a branti, but i have a vinny..you are takeing a chance with any piranha you buy as far as aggression goes, so i suggest, which ever p you buy, buy him at 6" up so's thiers a better chance that he is wild caught..i got lucky my vinny is a friggin retard..in a good way.. i have to weight down the top of my tank because he tries to jump out, he will not allow anything to swim in the tank, in example i just recently tried to add some exos to his tank as an experiment, and as they were added, he went one by one spliting them in half and ripping thier heads off.. i should've known better because he's even territorial with me, when not eating he swims at wil, ussually back and forth in front of the power head taking an hour and more off to rest at will..but to be honest with you, even if he was a complete p*ssy, i would love him just because of the beauty of this fish..no other rhom or piranha imo can compare in looks, i bought mine at 7 inches and he just had a growth spurt, these fish get reeeeaaal beautiful with age..hope this helps, but this is just 1 vinny lovers opinion.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks, I really think I am going to get a Brandti (if pedro can hook me up with a REALLY nice one) and DEFENITLY a vinny! Then I'll probally pick up "wolves in the water"! Hehe, just kidding! Thanks for all your help really! I appreciate personal opinions!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Liquid said:


> ignore the idiots that are quick to jump down your throat, they have a disease known as Noassisuss..symptoms are being an online prick...cures are getting laid and a good bitch slap snaps them out of it..
> 
> now to what your asking..i've never owned a branti, but i have a vinny..you are takeing a chance with any piranha you buy as far as aggression goes, so i suggest, which ever p you buy, buy him at 6" up so's thiers a better chance that he is wild caught..i got lucky my vinny is a friggin retard..in a good way.. i have to weight down the top of my tank because he tries to jump out, he will not allow anything to swim in the tank, in example i just recently tried to add some exos to his tank as an experiment, and as they were added, he went one by one spliting them in half and ripping thier heads off.. i should've known better because he's even territorial with me, when not eating he swims at wil, ussually back and forth in front of the power head taking an hour and more off to rest at will..but to be honest with you, even if he was a complete p*ssy, i would love him just because of the beauty of this fish..no other rhom or piranha imo can compare in looks, i bought mine at 7 inches and he just had a growth spurt, these fish get reeeeaaal beautiful with age..hope this helps, but this is just 1 vinny lovers opinion.
> [snapback]809389[/snapback]​


He's getting picked on because he is talking outta his butt. The whole forum has told him its based on fish to fish "agression" wise yet he does not comprehend.

All serrasalmus except for S.maculatus and S.spilo cant be captive bred. Anything else are wild caught. So your theory of getting a 6"+ fish is more likely to be wild caught it false. You are just one of the lucky members who has a "mean" rhom. Ask how many other members havea wussy rhom? Please do not twist his thoughts into what you think is cool. Its up to him to choose what he wants.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Wo wo wo! Hey, everyone is just trying to help and I appreciate it!

Geeze, I think I'm gonna get one of those Branti now if I could just find a black one! I want a black and gold one! haha, so..hmm! Off to search again I suppose!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

no such thing as a black brandti


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I mean a black piranha!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's my diamond rhom one week and two days after buying him from the fish store. I love my rhom, by far the most aggressive fish I've seen and he's already acting out aggressively despite that he hasn't been in the tank long enough for most piranhas to stop hiding in a corner.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I got a Branti and Black Rhom (Peru)!

Pedro is hookin' me up with a really aggressive Branti that is showing teeth!!! I'm really happy about that!
Also, he is hookin' me up with a really nice rhom, which I'm also stoked about!
`


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

P.S. Pictures will be up tomorow!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i thought that you could only get 1 fish, and also, i hope you have seperate tanks, or else









youll only have one fish, mabey none


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

They all going into a 32 gal?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Of course not! One is gonna be my dads! He wanted one as an Xmas present!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome.. which is he getting?


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

did it die or are you just throwing it out


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> He's getting picked on because he is talking outta his butt. The whole forum has told him its based on fish to fish "agression" wise yet he does not comprehend.
> 
> All serrasalmus except for S.maculatus and S.spilo cant be captive bred. Anything else are wild caught. So your theory of getting a 6"+ fish is more likely to be wild caught it false. You are just one of the lucky members who has a "mean" rhom. Ask how many other members havea wussy rhom? Please do not twist his thoughts into what you think is cool. Its up to him to choose what he wants.
> [snapback]809826[/snapback]​


not talking about any species being bread in captive, but a serra species can be caught in bulk as babys and sold or tank raised to 4 to 5 inches quickly untill bought, its that very reason that rhoms cannot be tank bread that i say go for a 6 inch on up because it is more likly that a 6 incher is caught in the wild at that size then a 3 to 4 incher which could have been grown to that size in a tank very quickly, a 6 incher on up is more likly to be freshly caught in the wild at that size which would up the chance of aggresivness..as opposed to a baby or a baby that was tank raised to 3 to 5 inches

and im not twisting anything and can give 2 shits about what is cool or not..but he asked a question, you answered it, if he is not satisfied with your answer don't come down his throat, leave it alone, if someone else can help answer his question fine if not so be it, i would be disappointed myself if i asked a question and only got one point of view in a thread as an answer as would anyone else

p.s good luck with your fish, post pics asap!!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> He's getting picked on because he is talking outta his butt. The whole forum has told him its based on fish to fish "agression" wise yet he does not comprehend.
> 
> All serrasalmus except for S.maculatus and S.spilo cant be captive bred. Anything else are wild caught. So your theory of getting a 6"+ fish is more likely to be wild caught it false. You are just one of the lucky members who has a "mean" rhom. Ask how many other members havea wussy rhom? Please do not twist his thoughts into what you think is cool. Its up to him to choose what he wants.
> [snapback]809826[/snapback]​


Exactly the point. There are no captive bred rhoms for sale. Any serra you get could be a mean ass bastard, or the biggest p*ssy you have ever seen. It's a crap shoot.


----------

